# singolare di "ceci"



## Montesacro

Salve a tutti!

I dizionari sono chiari: la forma singolare di "ceci" è "cece".

Qua a Roma tutti dicono "cecio", e sono sicuro che la maggior parte non è neanche consapevole che si tratta di una forma popolare.

Altrove? Da qualche parte si dice "cece"? Io penso di non avere mai sentito questa parola in vita mia...


----------



## Lupo Siberiano

Ciao Montesacro!
Ho trovato su Treccani.it:



> cécio s. m. – Variante region. (tosc., roman.) di cece.


----------



## Blackman

Anche io avrei detto _cecio_, ma secondo il Treccani è una variante tosco-romana. L'originale è _cece_.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, il singolare è sicuramente _cece_, è vero, ma credo che nessuno lo usi. Anche perché, o ci si riferisce alla pianta, oppure difficilmente capiterà di parlare di un singolo legume. Tranne nei modi di dire, e quelli, si sa, appartengono in primo luogo al popolo, quindi mi sembra normale che vi venga usata la variante _cecio, _definita popolare/regionale .


----------



## olaszinho

E' proprio vero che l'Italia è un mosaico a livello linguistico, talvolta non valgono  neppure le macroaree linguistiche: nord, centro, sud, per uniformare la lingua. Nelle Marche si dice cece anche nella forma dialettale.


----------



## Montesacro

olaszinho said:


> Nelle Marche si dice cece anche nella forma dialettale.



Ahh, allora c'è qualcuno..


----------



## infinite sadness

In Sicilia "cèciu".


----------



## ursu-lab

Dall'Emilia, mi associo: un cecio, due ceci. Anch'io sono rimasta sorpresa la prima volta che ho scoperto l'esistenza di "cece", anni fa. Comunque potrebbero anche correggere le definizioni  dei dizionari: non è solo  centrale-laziale.


----------



## olaszinho

Ho un dizionario italiano-siciliano e riporta la forma cìciru....


----------



## Blackman

_Ciciru/ciciri_ anche qui.......


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!



Necsus said:


> Sì, il singolare è sicuramente _cece_, è vero, ma credo che nessuno lo usi. Anche perché, o ci si riferisce alla pianta, oppure difficilmente capiterà di parlare di un singolo legume. Tranne nei modi di dire, e quelli, si sa, appartengono in primo luogo al popolo, quindi mi sembra normale che vi venga usata la variante _cecio, _definita popolare/regionale .


 
Nei proverbi si dovrebbe dire 'cece'? 
A parte il fatto che per un romano pronunciare cece è quasi uno scioglilingua col risultato improbabile di suonare più cinese che italiano, ma bisognerebbe dire 'tenere un cece in bocca' e, in romano 'tene' 'n cece 'n bocca'? 




Blackman said:


> _Ciciru/ciciri_ anche qui.......


 
Nei libri di storia 'ciciri' poi non so se ci sono state evoluzioni


----------



## Montesacro

Be', del resto in latino era _cicer, ciceris_.

Probabilmente il termine italiano _cece_ deriva dal nominativo, e non dall'accusativo.

Un po' come la parola "moglie", che viene dal nominativo _mulier_ e non dall'accusativo _mulierem_. 
In tanti dialetti invece la presenza della _r_ e l'accento sulla _e_ segnalano chiaramente che i vari _muggèr, muggè, muglièr, muggèra, mugghièra, ecc._ vengono dall'accusativo.


----------



## Necsus

vale_new said:


> Nei proverbi si dovrebbe dire 'cece'?


Hmm... mi sfugge qualcosa. Qual è il nesso tra citazione e commento? Forse è un accoppiamento casuale, pur di intervenire?


----------



## marco.cur

Blackman said:


> _Ciciru/ciciri_ anche qui.......


A Cagliari cixiri, ma stiamo parlando della parola in italiano.

Io ho sempre detto e sentito cece.


----------



## vale_new

Necsus said:


> Hmm... mi sfugge qualcosa. Qual è il nesso tra citazione e commento? Forse è un accoppiamento casuale, pur di intervenire?


 
Se per i modi di dire si potrebbe tenere il dialettale 'cecio', che tanto dialettale non mi sembra visto che a quanto pare 'cece' si usa soltanto nelle Marche, ma in realtà in italiano si dovrebbe dire 'cece', visto e considerato che per me 'cece' è 'cecio', mi chiedo se il modo di dire sia italiano e quindi la forma corretta da utilizzare sia 'cece'....


----------



## infinite sadness

vale_new said:


> Se per i modi di dire si potrebbe tenere il dialettale 'cecio', che tanto dialettale non mi sembra visto che a quanto pare 'cece' si usa soltanto nelle Marche, ma in realtà in italiano si dovrebbe dire 'cece', visto e considerato che per me 'cece' è 'cecio', mi chiedo se il modo di dire sia italiano e quindi la forma corretta da utilizzare sia 'cece'....


Vale, questo discorso per la sua cripticità sembra scritto da me. 

A parte gli scherzi, io credo che la parola "cecio" sia quella più usata nell'italiano "scorretto" di tutta Italia. Essa viene fuori facendo il singolare di "ceci". Quindi, in definitiva, non la definirei dialettale.


----------



## olaszinho

Mi spiace essere in disaccordo, ma cecio a me suona  dialettale o comunque fortemente connotato regionalmente. Sentire cecio in bocca ad un torinese o ad un milanese mi farebbe sorridere. A meno che non abbia trascorso le sue vacanze in una fattoria delle campagne pontine.  Attendo comunque smentite….


----------



## vale_new

olaszinho said:


> Mi spiace essere in disaccordo, ma cecio a me suona dialettale o comunque fortemente connotato regionalmente. Sentire cecio in bocca ad un torinese o ad un milanese mi farebbe sorridere. A meno che non abbia trascorso le sue vacanze in una fattoria delle campagne pontine.  Attendo comunque smentite….


 
Io voto per cecio, mi rifiuto di dire tenere il cece in bocca


----------



## laurentius87

Anch'io dico e in genere sento dire *cecio*, eppure non sono né toscano né romano! Va pure detto che non è una parola così usata, al singolare.

P.S. anche il Devoto-Oli conferma che _cecio_ è «variante popolare toscana».


----------



## olaszinho

Io voto per cecio, mi rifiuto di dire tenere il cece in bocca 

Non è questione di votare per cecio o cece.
Allo stato attuale cece è italiano e cecio è soltanto una variante regionale. Credete che qualcuno modificherà qualche dizionario in base a ciò che si scrive su questo forum? La vedo dura..


----------



## ursu-lab

olaszinho said:


> Mi spiace essere in disaccordo, ma cecio a me suona  dialettale o comunque fortemente connotato regionalmente. Sentire cecio in bocca ad un torinese o ad un milanese mi farebbe sorridere. A meno che non abbia trascorso le sue vacanze in una fattoria delle campagne pontine.  Attendo comunque smentite….



Il torinese/milanese non lo so, però dalle mie parti (Emilia) ti posso assicurare che "cece" non è la versione più usata (ho scoperto la sua esistenza verso i diciotto anni, e non l'ho ancora assimilato perché continuo a dire "cecio"...) e le campagne pontine non sono mai state la meta prediletta dei miei conterranei (me compresa): senza alcuna offesa per le campagne pontine...


----------



## vale_new

A parte che le campagne della provincia di Roma sono semplicemente spettacolari, come gran parte del territorio nazionale, visto che per fortuna l'Italia è davvero bella, comunque se la parola 'cece' non si dice nelle varie regioni italiane mentre 'cecio' sì, probabilmente sarebbe il caso di rivedere alcuni dizionari, e d'altronde ci sarà un motivo se WR è tanto (più?) consultato (degli altri dizionari italiani)? 

PS non credo che i curatori dei dizionari cartacei e online non guardino i forum linguistici....


----------



## olaszinho

Utilizzare la parola cece al singolare è piuttosto raro. Molti ricostruiscono il singolare erroneamente partendo dal plurale. Mia madre ha un orto e mi è capitato spesso di leggere sulle bustine che contengono i ceci per essere seminati: il cece è una pianta... si semina ad una distanza di tot cm., ecc. Quindi nel linguaggio specifico del settore cece è l'unica alternativa impiegata. Dopo di che,  ciò che accade nella mia zona è piuttosto strano, si usa in forma dialettale soltanto il singolare della parola, impiegato in senso collettivo, ad esempio: oggi ho mangiato il cece; la nonna ha cotto il cece, lo stesso avviene con il legume "fava", ad esempio: ho mangiato la fava, anziché le fave.


----------



## ursu-lab

vale_new said:


> A parte che le campagne della provincia di Roma sono semplicemente spettacolari, come gran parte del territorio nazionale, visto che per fortuna l'Italia è davvero bella, comunque se la parola 'cece' non si dice nelle varie regioni italiane mentre 'cecio' sì, probabilmente sarebbe il caso di rivedere alcuni dizionari, e d'altronde ci sarà un motivo se WR è tanto (più?) consultato (degli altri dizionari italiani)?
> 
> PS non credo che i curatori dei dizionari cartacei e online non guardino i forum linguistici....



Il mio commento era ironico e in risposta all'altro. So che le campagne pontine sono magnifiche, era solo per sottolineare il fatto che l'uso di "cecio" non veniva certo dall'influenza linguistica di una certa zona dell'Italia. 
Sono d'accordo invece sulla spiegazione più che plausibile che fa derivare l'uso di "cecio" dal passaggio naturale dal plurale "ceci" al singolare con terminazione in "-cio", indipendentemente dalla regione di appartenenza.
In termini statistici, sono sicuramente più numerosi i sostantivi maschili singolari in -cio di quelli in -ce.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Io e tutta la mia famiglia diciamo "cece".
Credo si dica così anche nel resto di Firenze, anche se non sono sicurissima.


----------



## olaszinho

Io e tutta la mia famiglia diciamo "cece"

Che a Firenze si dica cece mi rassicura.


----------



## viaipi

olaszinho said:


> Io voto per cecio, mi rifiuto di dire tenere il cece in bocca
> 
> Non è questione di votare per cecio o cece.
> Allo stato attuale cece è italiano e cecio è soltanto una variante regionale. Credete che qualcuno modificherà qualche dizionario in base a ciò che si scrive su questo forum? La vedo dura..





D'accordo! 

Difendo la correttezza di "cece" a costo di dover inginocchiarmi sui ciceri!!! 

Buona giornata a tutti!
Vp


----------

